

The Unspoken Truth About Managing Geeks - jbreazeale
http://www.cio.com/article/print/501697

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This was published in Computer World on Spetember 8th (the day before this one
at CIO) and linked to from here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=813368>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=820175>

Significant discussion already at the first of those.

I'm not sure how the same article gets published on two sites.

